# Home Depot Foam Insulation?



## Clyz11 (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone looked at the the foam board insulation specs? It is poly, closed cell with 15 psi rating. If you stiffened this and glassed it real well could this be used as a low budget foam board? Just a question for you experts, can someone look at this material and give me your expert opinion?


----------



## Clyz11 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the stuff you find at home depot. It would be the exterior type.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be acceptable for building a cooler.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

No. You have to use epoxy because styrene will melt it. Buy 2lb polyurethane from a boat supply company. Use this stuff for your cooler.


The only thing you can buy from home depot for boat building is paint rollers, buckets, tape, brushes, and dust masks.


----------



## rnkydnk (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone know why "marine foam" can be used as a core material without delaminating? Obviously it isn't simply a surface adhesion difference (mechanical grip) as the porosities aren't significantly different between Dow pink ($15./sheet) and the other expensive material. I think it's time to do a little e-research.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

CurtisWright said:


> No. You have to use epoxy because styrene will melt it. Buy 2lb polyurethane from a boat supply company. Use this stuff for your cooler.
> 
> 
> The only thing you can buy from home depot for boat building is paint rollers, buckets, tape, brushes, and dust masks.


lol


----------

